
Bitbucket is down - twunde
Take a look at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;
This appears to be affecting both git and the browser
======
dabodmb
"Investigating - Bitbucket is returning 500 errors for SSH, Git via HTTPS, API
and it's Website. The team is currently investigating the issue. " see:
status.bitbucket.org

~~~
twunde
Looks to be back up: "Monitoring - The issue is resolved and Bitbucket is
operating normally again. The team will continue monitoring to make sure it
remains stable." Jul 19, 20:07 UTC

Significantly faster time to recovery than most Github/Assembla outages I've
experienced.

------
Prefinem
Same for me.

